# Regen



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

The gen 1 's are normally around 800-900 miles. If you haven't had one yet you should be having one real soon


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven't connected up with Torque yet, but I think I've spotted a regen a couple of times based on the behavior of the instant fuel economy read-out. There have been a couple of times when touching the throttle sank the fuel economy to something in the 20s on flat ground when other times on the same road it's easy to maintain the 40s and 50s.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

You should be able to tell from a drastic lowering in the instant econ readout, and the car will also keep the fans running for a bit when you park it, if you park during a regen.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Also. Switch over to the metric readings . When coasting the instant reading should be 0. If it's not your probably in a regen cycle


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

Seeing as I just hit 900 miles on mine, I guess I'll be going through a regen cycle on my way to Nebraska on Monday morning (if not over this weekend)! I should be at about 2500 miles by this time next week. I'll switch to the instant fuel economy display to see if I can catch it happening.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

sledstorm1 said:


> Has anyone noticed a regen yet? I have been watching my egts with the torque app and have not seen anything yet. I have 1100 miles on............................................ there are 3 kinds of regens .
> passive, active an forced. if driving conditions are perfect (passive) the DPF will keep itself clean.
> not so perfect, the ecm will command an active regen, if your commutes are short an slow an regens never allowed to finish, you may end up at the dealer getting a forced regen.:sad010:


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

This is my third dpf equiped vehicle, my 2011 VW Golf Tdi would regen every 250 on the dot no matter how it was used, except for long idle periods would cause it to regen the next heat cycle. My 2016 GMC Canyon Duramax will regen at 250-300 when doing short trips and 400-500 freeway driving. I am just trying to figure this Cruze out. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know if this applies ti the Chevy, but my Holden idles 100rpm higher during a regen.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Definitely noticed one today. My fuel consumption doubled even though I was going at constant speed and I parked the car shortly after and the fan kept going full blast for a while (first time I actually hear the fan running). 2230km (1385miles) on the odometer. Current lifetime consumption 4.5l/100km (52mpg)


----------



## KazmanN (Jul 13, 2017)

This is a related question. For regens, does the gen2 cruze use a 5th injector or does it inject fuel on the exhaust stroke? I don't own a cruze diesel, but I am considering one. I sometimes worry about fuel dilution with the old system. I sold my TDI back to VW already, but some were having fuel dilution problems on the VW forums.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

As far as understanding it injects fuel on the exhaust stroke. I have looked all over the car for a 5th injector and i don't see one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I was able to watch it regen tonight at 1600 miles on my edge insight CS2. I would guess that i have missed early regens. It lasted about 10 miles no real inducation other than the temp on the insight and the loss in instant fuel economy. It was running about 30-34 mpg while regenning. My Golf Tdi would buck a bit when the regen started. The Cruze was smooth as silk. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

After a few short trips I got the DPF full warning (see attachment). I knew I interrupted a regen cause the fan was blasting when I turned the car off. After driving for 15 minutes the warning went away but it was very annoying because it kept dinging every few minutes even while driving.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I caught a regen tonight -- crappy mileage on level road where it should do well, but I was driving it a little hard, so I didn't think a whole lot of it until I parked and the fans kept going.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

powermax said:


> After a few short trips I got the DPF full warning (see attachment). I knew I interrupted a regen cause the fan was blasting when I turned the car off. After driving for 15 minutes the warning went away but it was very annoying because it kept dinging every few minutes even while driving.


I have gen 1 diesel, this message may be fine but just keep driving. My guess is you may have interrupted a regen by turning car off too many times because you didn't know. I have a scanguage and yesterday mine regen and I wasn't expecting it and I wasn't watching scanguage but noticed my fuel economy was in low 30s when should be near 50 and sure enough it was regening, I left the house and was at 16 grams and went to regen in less than 10 min which was not normal. So if I had a gen 2 diesel and noticed fuel economy as terrible on flat roads I would keep driving until it returns to normal. Good luck with your diesel.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

I had another regen today as u guys can see by my fuel economy trend pic. Seems like I'm having a regen roughly every 500km (310 miles).


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

powermax said:


> Seems like I'm having a regen roughly every 500km (310 miles).


 I would say that seems to mostly reflect my experience. Usually happens 1 and a half times per tank (depends on how empty I get it).


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

On friday i watched another full regen it lasted 8 miles and took place 800 miles after the last one. Also i have noticed that evertime you start up cold (engine below 100 degrees) that it must warm up the the exhaust, the post turbo egt is 200-300 degrees higher than normal crusing for the first 3-4 miles.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## inigarcia (Aug 27, 2017)

I saw a regen cycle recently in my gen1 from 2009, about 1000 km after I bought the car. I had in mind that if I did long highway runs, I would not get regen cycles, because the soot would burn on those runs, but I'm still new at this. I do 15 miles of highway every day, more than enough time to warm the car up, but maybe not enough to start burning soot without a regen cycle. 

Is there a way I can monitorize the state of the DPF, so I can give it a long drive at high rpm to avoid regen cycles? Maybe an OBD reader of some sort? It obliterated my fuel economy and that's not fun to watch... I've seen some information about the Scangauge at the forum, but looks a bit complicated...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

inigarcia said:


> I saw a regen cycle recently in my gen1 from 2009, about 1000 km after I bought the car. I had in mind that if I did long highway runs, I would not get regen cycles, because the soot would burn on those runs, but I'm still new at this. I do 15 miles of highway every day, more than enough time to warm the car up, but maybe not enough to start burning soot without a regen cycle.
> 
> Is there a way I can monitorize the state of the DPF, so I can give it a long drive at high rpm to avoid regen cycles? Maybe an OBD reader of some sort? It obliterated my fuel economy and that's not fun to watch... I've seen some information about the Scangauge at the forum, but looks a bit complicated...


If you have a DPF you will get regular region's as that is built in to the car. In non US cars there is a warning light that comes on if you need to keep driving. In 5 years this light has only come on twice and went out in around 15 minutes of driving at over 2,000rpm. Is your car turboed or NA as I know both types are available in Europe. We only have turbo diesel in Australia.


----------



## inigarcia (Aug 27, 2017)

Aussie said:


> If you have a DPF you will get regular region's as that is built in to the car. In non US cars there is a warning light that comes on if you need to keep driving. In 5 years this light has only come on twice and went out in around 15 minutes of driving at over 2,000rpm. Is your car turboed or NA as I know both types are available in Europe. We only have turbo diesel in Australia.


We also got the turbo diesel, I didn't know there was an NA diesel around. I know that light from the user manual, but when the regen started it wasn't on. I guess it is only for when you have interrupted it too many times and one more will send you to the dealer. My regen stopped after 15 minutes of 4th gear highway driving, at 3k rpm so it's not a big deal but it was unpleasant to see the fuel economy drop so badly


----------



## inigarcia (Aug 27, 2017)

Alright, I had a regen cycle about 600 km (shy of 400 miles) from the last one. And most of those km were on the highway, in 45 minute trips. Am I doing something wrong or is this frecuency normal? I understood that I was going to get regen cycles every 800 miles or so... I am doing almost two regen cyces per tank... I think that's awful design


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Pretty much same here. More often if I get lots of traffic. 




inigarcia said:


> Alright, I had a regen cycle about 600 km (shy of 400 miles) from the last one. And most of those km were on the highway, in 45 minute trips. Am I doing something wrong or is this frecuency normal? I understood that I was going to get regen cycles every 800 miles or so... I am doing almost two regen cyces per tank... I think that's awful design


----------



## inigarcia (Aug 27, 2017)

Can It be that i'm filling up with cheap fuel? Not **** from a man in a garage making his own diesel, but cheap from the gas station from a Brand of hipermarkets (Carrefour)

Enviado desde mi CAM-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I caught my first regen yesterday. Noticed it by A) rpm was 100 above normal; B) Crap milage and: C) Stinky exhaust when I parked. 

The car has 3,800 miles on it and I drive roughly 155 miles daily to/from work averaging 49 mpg and I use diesel additive (Diesel Kleen).


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> I caught my first regen yesterday. Noticed it by A) rpm was 100 above normal; B) Crap milage and: C) Stinky exhaust when I parked.
> 
> The car has 3,800 miles on it and I drive roughly 155 miles daily to/from work averaging 49 mpg and I use diesel additive (Diesel Kleen).


Yep, those are all the correct signs, however at that odometer reading your car most likely has had at least 3-4 regens before this one. 

Best way to know for sure is to plug in an OBDII app/scan tool.


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Best way to know for sure is to plug in an OBDII app/scan tool.


What do you look at to know for sure? Is it a custom PID?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

georgecdisc said:


> What do you look at to know for sure? Is it a custom PID?


Here’s more on the Scan Gauge II for the Gen 1 Cruze Diesel 

https://www.scangauge.com/products/scangauge-ii/

Check with ScanGauge customer service to verify it’s compatible with the newer Gen 2 Diesel. 

If so, be sure to buy directly from ScanGauge and tell them your year/model so it comes programmed specifically for your vehicle. 

Others here use Android-compatible apps. Perhaps someone can provide further info...


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Others here use Android-compatible apps. Perhaps someone can provide further info...


I've got Torque and plenty of BT dongles to work with it. This would be my preferred method.

How do you know regen is taking place/took place? On/off indicator, incrementing number for each regen cycle, out of the ordinary temperatures of exhaust components?


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I watch egt 2 temp and anytime it is above 1050 degrees it is regenning. It only take 5-10 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

georgecdisc said:


> How do you know regen is taking place/took place? On/off indicator, incrementing number for each regen cycle, out of the ordinary temperatures of exhaust components?


With the ScanGauge II there are “X-Gauges” (customizable) programmed for all the above.

EGT1, EGT2, EGT3 - exhaust gas temp...temps will jump to 1000+F during regen
RGN - regen status...indicates 0 for Off, 1 for On, 2 for Complete
NCR - number of completed regens...increments by 1 for each successfully completed regen cycle
DSR - distance since regen...indicates # of miles (or km) since last regen
STM - soot mass...displays grams of soot in the DPF, regen starts when STM reads 20 grams


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Wouldn't it be nice if Chevy could reprogram our vehicles to at least flash a notice that a regen cycle was active? Heck, it already warns you when you need to drive more in order to have a cycle completed - shouldn't be too difficult to roll out this feature.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

On mine, the magic number on EGT 2 is 1075. If it's above this, the regen light on my CTS illuminates, if it's below this, is shuts off. That's not to say it isn't dumping extra fuel in to get the temp up there. That seems to happed around the 700 mark, but it can vary a little. My regen starts when my soot load is at 21 grams. It used to wait until 23 grams. When complete, it will be at 3 grams of soot level.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

New owner (about 1 months) and new user of the forum here...

I made it about 1900 miles before I noticed my first regen. I bought the car and then shortly after took a road trip to Kentucky, so I did a lot of highway driving. That, and I make a weekly commute about an hour away to help my disabled parents. Unless I wasn't paying attention to prior regens, I was doing some highway driving with cruise control yesterday and noticed my instant fuel economy plunge from about 54mpg down to a steady 30mpg. It lasted all of 2-3 minutes and was right back to about 54mpg.

Maybe some city driving soots up the DPF earlier than highway driving, but almost 2000 miles on the car isn't a terrible interval for regen.


----------

